# Avere un gancio



## chopina

Good evening,

 "avere un gancio" è una forma colloquiale per rendere (credo) "be in contact with". Ha però un doppio significato: che si ha un contatto con qualcuno che ci può essere utile, quindi che si ha anche influenza su quella persona, oppure che si ha un appuntamento ("dammi un gancio"). 

In inglese come potremmo rendere il primo significato? "Get a link with somebody" funziona?

Grazie mille,
Chop


----------



## ginestre

'Get a link' isn't an expression I'd ever use, or have ever heard.  Without your Italian version I wouldn't have understood it.  Maybe 'I have dealings with...' - but I don't like it very much, though it's at least understandable.


----------



## luway

Ciao Chopina 

Solo per curiosità, dove viene usato 'gancio' in queste due accezioni? Per me è un ennesimo termine nuovo, conoscevo solo 'aggancio' nel senso di contatto utile, riguardo all'appuntamento invece non mi viene in mente nulla di simile...


----------



## chopina

Per luway

L'espressione "avere un gancio" credo sia gergale. Un esempio potrebbe essere ad es. "ho dei ganci nel mondo della politica".
Qui ho trovato: "_Gancio_ = Altro termine _gergale_ per indicare il “Jack”." http://www.azzardoconsapevole.it/glossario/

Evviva: qui la spiegazione più esaustiva http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/aggancio/

Thanks Ginestre!


----------



## You little ripper!

What about _connections/contacts?_

_I have connections/contacts in the world of politics._


----------



## Bella63

luway said:


> Ciao Chopina
> 
> Solo per curiosità, dove viene usato 'gancio' in queste due accezioni? Per me è un ennesimo termine nuovo, conoscevo solo 'aggancio' nel senso di contatto utile, riguardo all'appuntamento invece non mi viene in mente nulla di simile...



Hi there,
I've never heard of gancio used in this way either. I've only ever heard it used as a "hook". 
Bella



chopina said:


> Good evening,
> 
> "avere un gancio" è una forma colloquiale per rendere (credo) "be in contact with". Ha però un doppio significato: che si ha un contatto con qualcuno che ci può essere utile, quindi che si ha anche influenza su quella persona, oppure che si ha un appuntamento ("dammi un gancio").
> 
> In inglese come potremmo rendere il primo significato? "Get a link with somebody" funziona?
> 
> Grazie mille,
> Chop



How about: I know the right people/I am in with the right crowd/people???
Maybe it's a bit lame!!!!
Bella


----------



## luway

Grazie Chopina,
'aggancio' usato come indicato dal Treccani lo conoscevo già, come avevo scritto, era solo 'gancio' che mi incuriosiva. Chissà, potrebbe essere stato importato dal gergo del poker, quindi...


----------



## Blackman

Ciao C.,

gergale o meno, se usi questa, in qualsiasi contesto ti arriva un pugno.



chopina said:


> ....oppure che si ha un appuntamento ("dammi un gancio").
> Chop


----------



## giginho

Blackman said:


> Ciao C.,
> 
> gergale o meno, se usi questa, in qualsiasi contesto ti arriva un pugno.




Black, a sto giro tocca a me dirlo! No!!!!!!!!!!!

Se vieni a Torino e dici: "ehi, ci diamo un gancio alle 8?" nessuno si presenterà con i guantoni per fare a mazzate. A quanto mi risulta è un'espressione tipica del torinese, amici di milano, lecce, roma mi hanno detto che non ne sapevano nulla (alcuni, come BM, mi hanno risposto: "compare, 'amm a fa a mazzate?"...  )

Darsi un gancio vuol dire beccarsi alle ore X in un posto Y: esempio:

A: ci vediamo domani sera?
B: si dai, diamoci un gancio alle 9 in piazza San Carlo!

Avere un gancio può avere 2 significati:
1. non ce la faccio a venire a cena con te, ho già un gancio con Ramona 
2. ho dei ganci in TV: ho delle entrature nel mondo televisivo

E stavolta lo sapevo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luway

Oh, evviva Giginho!, che finalmente mi ha tolto la curiosità sul dove si usi in Italia questo modo di dire 
Grazie, buona giornata!!


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Oh, evviva Giginho!, che finalmente mi ha tolto la curiosità sul dove si usi in Italia questo modo di dire
> Grazie, buona giornata!!



Grazie a te!!!! è bello essere apprezzati di prima mattina!!!!

Con il tuo contributo aggiungo anche il nord est alla lista dei luoghi in cui non dire: ci diamo un gancio!!!!


----------



## Blackman

Non ne dubito G., ma non è gergale, semmai _regionale_. 



giginho said:


> Black, a sto giro tocca a me dirlo! No!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Se vieni a Torino e dici: "ehi, ci diamo un gancio alle 8?" nessuno si presenterà con i guantoni per fare a mazzate. A quanto mi risulta è un'espressione tipica del torinese, amici di milano, lecce, roma mi hanno detto che non ne sapevano nulla (alcuni, come BM, mi hanno risposto: "compare, 'amm a fa a mazzate?"...  )
> 
> Darsi un gancio vuol dire beccarsi alle ore X in un posto Y: esempio:
> 
> A: ci vediamo domani sera?
> B: si dai, diamoci un gancio alle 9 in piazza San Carlo!
> 
> Avere un gancio può avere 2 significati:
> 1. non ce la faccio a venire a cena con te, ho già un gancio con Ramona
> 2. ho dei ganci in TV: ho delle entrature nel mondo televisivo
> 
> E stavolta lo sapevo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giginho

Blackman said:


> Non ne dubito G., ma non è gergale, semmai _regionale_.



Corretto BM, regionale......forse provinciale (non so in giro per il piemonte se lo usino, a Torino e prov si di sicuro)

Un (virilissimo) abbraccio caro e buona mattina!

P.S. non ti sei offeso vero per l'incipit? stavo scherzando.....lo sai che ti voglio bene e che mi eviti un sacco di figuracce con il mio pessimo inglese!!!!


----------



## Blackman

giginho said:


> P.S. non ti sei offeso vero per l'incipit? stavo scherzando.....lo sai che ti voglio bene e che mi eviti un sacco di figuracce con il mio pessimo inglese!!!!



Ci mancherebbe, più facile offendermi chiedendomi se mi sono offeso...


----------



## cercolumi

Ecco da dove mi proviene questo modo di dire, non ne ero sicuro. E' retaggio dei miei sei anni torinesi! 
In effetti mi guardano in modo un po' strano quando lo uso in giro, però di solito capiscono.


----------



## giginho

Blackman said:


> Ci mancherebbe, più facile offendermi chiedendomi se mi sono offeso...



Occaxxo, allora ti ho offeso adesso!!! ma non posso chiedertelo se no ti offendi di nuovo!!!! sono fregato!  



cercolumi said:


> Ecco da dove mi proviene questo modo di dire, non ne ero sicuro. E' retaggio dei miei sei anni torinesi!
> In effetti mi guardano in modo un po' strano quando lo uso in giro, però di solito capiscono.



Sisi, *decisamente Torinese*, mio caro concittadino (se vivi per un periodo a Torino, sei un po' torinese per sempre!!!)....dai diamoci un gancio domani sera, andiamo ai muri?


----------



## You little ripper!

giginho said:


> Black, a sto giro tocca a me dirlo! No!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Se vieni a Torino e dici: "ehi, ci diamo un gancio alle 8?" nessuno si presenterà con i guantoni per fare a mazzate. A quanto mi risulta è un'espressione tipica del torinese, amici di milano, lecce, roma mi hanno detto che non ne sapevano nulla (alcuni, come BM, mi hanno risposto: "compare, 'amm a fa a mazzate?"...  )
> 
> Darsi un gancio vuol dire beccarsi alle ore X in un posto Y: esempio:
> 
> A: ci vediamo domani sera?
> B: *si dai, diamoci un gancio alle 9 in piazza San Carlo!* I would use 'hook up' here. 'To hook up' means _to meet someone at a pre-arranged place and time._ ("Let's hook up at 9pm in Piazza San Carlo")
> 
> Avere un gancio può avere 2 significati:
> 1. non ce la faccio a venire a cena con te, ho già un gancio con Ramona
> 2. *ho dei ganci in TV: ho delle entrature nel mondo televisivo* I would use what I suggested in # 5 here. ("I have connections in TV')
> 
> 
> E stavolta lo sapevo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giginho

Charles, 
Thank you very much, indeed!

Just one more question: if you got an appointment with a girl (not your girlfriend but that's your hope for the future), we say: "Ho un gancio con Peppuzza" maybe using such an expression of the face hinting at a glorious end of the night. How could I say that in English, in a very colloquial way but avoiding any vulgarity?


----------



## luway

Wow.. trovo davvero interessante che per me, italiana, il 'darsi un gancio' di Giginho non abbia alcun senso mentre a tradurlo quasi letteralmente in inglese risulti perfettamente comprensibile 

Ne approfitto: Hi Charles! 





giginho said:


> ....
> Just one more question: if you got an appointment with a girl (not your  girlfriend but that's your hope for the future), we say: "Ho un gancio  con Peppuzza" maybe using such an expression of the face hinting at a  glorious end of the night. How could I say that in English, in a very  colloquial way but avoiding any vulgarity?



Aha, quindi questa espressione ha un'ulteriore estensione di significato, se il contesto lo permette (per la serie: si hanno delle speranze riguardanti la bella Peppuzza con cui si uscirà)


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Wow.. trovo davvero interessante che per me, italiana, il 'darsi un gancio' di Giginho non abbia alcun senso mentre a tradurlo quasi letteralmente in inglese risulti perfettamente comprensibile
> 
> Ne approfitto: Hi Charles!



Si questo è decisamente strano e simpatico! Vorrà dire che ti toglieremo la cittadinanza! 

Dalle tue parti (se non erro FVG), avete un modo colloquiale locale per dire darsi un gancio?


----------



## You little ripper!

giginho said:


> Just one more question: if you got an appointment with a girl (not your girlfriend but that's your hope for the future), we say: "Ho un gancio con Peppuzza" maybe using such an expression of the face hinting at a glorious end of the night. How could I say that in English, in a very colloquial way but avoiding any vulgarity?


_I'm hooking up with Peppuzza (later on tonight)_ with the same facial expression an Italian would use. However, I have absolutely no idea what you mean by "glorious end of the night", gigi! You're not referring to a really nice cup of hot chocolate, by any chance, are you? 

Hi, Lu!


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Si questo è decisamente strano e simpatico! Vorrà dire che ti toglieremo la cittadinanza!
> 
> Dalle tue parti (se non erro FVG), avete un modo colloquiale locale per dire darsi un gancio?



Così divento apolide? Lasciami almeno trovare prima un'altra patria! 

In  realtà, Gigi, il mio prolema è che avendo vissuto 7 anni a Venezia e  altri 4-5 a  Bologna frequentando persone provenienti da ogni parte d'Italia, un po'  come diceva Cercolumi non so più in realtà quale 'lingua' parlo, dove  ho  sentito cosa, se qui (Friuli, sì) lo usano tutti o solo io... Ad  ogni  modo, ora come ora un equivalente locale per 'darsi un gancio' non mi  viene in mente, per quest'ultima accezione devo dire non riesco a  trovare nemmeno un corrispondente 'italiano' (meno regionale del tuo,  intendo) ma ci penserò e magari nel frattempo altri conterranei  (ce ne sono un po') interverranno.

Per C.C.: nemmeno io credo che chi ha il gancio con Peppuzza aspiri solo alla cioccolata calda a fine serata... Ma sentiamo cosa dice lui, essendo la nostra fonte riguardo a questa espressione


----------



## giginho

Charles Costante said:


> _I'm hooking up with Peppuzza (later on tonight)_ with the same facial expression an Italian would use. However, I have absolutely no idea what you mean by "glorious end of the night", gigi! You're not referring to a really nice cup of hot chocolate, by any chance, are you?
> 
> Hi, Lu!



Ehi Charles! I think you got me about the "glorious end of the night" eheheheh... you sly guy!!!!!! 

So, I will hook up with Peppuzza (God help me!) later on tonight and I hope in a happy end! Does "happy end" convey the meaning that all of us, smart, charmy, cool, sex symbols would like to?

P.S. of course all corrections needed by my English are really welcome!



luway said:


> Così divento apolide? Lasciami almeno trovare prima un'altra patria!
> 
> In  realtà, Gigi, il mio prolema è che avendo vissuto 7 anni a Venezia e  altri 4-5 a  Bologna frequentando persone provenienti da ogni parte d'Italia, un po'  come diceva Cercolumi non so più in realtà quale 'lingua' parlo, dove  ho  sentito cosa, se qui (Friuli, sì) lo usano tutti o solo io... Ad  ogni  modo, ora come ora un equivalente locale per 'darsi un gancio' non mi  viene in mente, per quest'ultima accezione devo dire non riesco a  trovare nemmeno un corrispondente 'italiano' (meno regionale del tuo,  intendo) ma ci penserò e magari nel frattempo altri conterranei  (ce ne sono un po') interverranno.
> 
> Io ho sentito anche *darsi un becco* ma non lo userei mai: è una cosa che una persona con uno stile degno di questo nome possa usare  sa più che altro di sfigato wannabe (dorky looser???) e poi non so se potrebbe essere condiviso da tutta Italia
> 
> Per C.C.: nemmeno io credo che chi ha il gancio con Peppuzza aspiri solo alla cioccolata calda a fine serata... Ma sentiamo cosa dice lui, essendo la nostra fonte riguardo a questa espressione



No, beh, non intendevo la cioccolata, ovvio  (sisi, fate i santerellini voialtri, che la parte del maniaco la faccio sempre io!! ) !!! Il senso di darsi un gancio detto con un po' di malizia implica la speranza di chiudere in gloria la serata / chiudere con il botto / chiudere con i fuochi d'artificio.....
Se invece dici che hai un gancio con peppuzza senza alcun tipo di malizia nell'espressione o nel tono di voce ci può stare anche la cioccolata.

P.S. ci vuole un coraggio da leoni ad uscire con Peppuzza!!!


----------



## luway

Gigi, per qualche motivo il tuo ultimo post appare doppio, uno è da cancellare mi sa...



giginho said:


> Io ho sentito anche *darsi un becco* ma non lo userei mai: è una cosa che una persona con uno stile degno di questo nome possa usare  sa più che altro di sfigato wannabe (dorky looser???) e poi non so se potrebbe essere condiviso da tutta Italia



Non conosco nemmeno questa, ma espressioni con 'becco' le lascerei perdere anch'io, perché qui è abbastanza usato a indicare un uomo tradito dalla propria partner o una persona che è stata ingannata/turlupinata/gabbata.


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Gigi, per qualche motivo il post è doppio, uno è da cancellare
> 
> Fatto mia cara!
> 
> 
> Non conosco nemmeno questa, ma espressioni con 'becco' le lascerei perdere anch'io, perché qui è abbastanza usato a indicare un uomo tradito dalla propria partner o una persona che è stata ingannata/turlupinata/gabbata.



In quell'accezione becco lo conoscevo anche io ma dalle mie parti non si usa tantissimo. Nota che "un becco" dalle mie parti ha anche un che di *baccaglio *(termine torinese che vi risulterà nuovo) ovvero di rimorchio per una storia di una notte o poco più


----------



## luway

Non riesco a farmi venire in mente alcun modo di dire più locale, ma provo a riassumere quanto detto finora di strettamente legato al topic:
*
  - avere un gancio/aggancio* (un buon contatto in un certo ambiente): _to have connections/contacts_ (eg, "I have connections/contacts in the world of politics")

*- darsi un gancio* (darsi un appuntamento, ad esempio tra amici): _to hook up_ (eg, "Let's hook up at 9pm in Piazza San Carlo")

*- avere un gancio* (malizioso, avere un appuntamento e la speranza di chiudere poi la serata in bellezza): _to hook up_ (eg, "I'm hooking up with Peppuzza later on tonight..." + )


se serve, correggete!


----------



## giginho

Lu, non serve, penso che sia perfetto!

Grazie, davvero utile!


----------



## You little ripper!

giginho said:


> Ehi Charles! I think you got me about the "glorious end of the night" eheheheh... you sly guy!!!!!!
> 
> So, I will hook up with Peppuzza (God help me!) God help her, is what I say!  later on tonight and I hope [the night ends happily]/[it all goes to plan]/[it all goes well]! Does "happy end" convey the meaning that all of us, smart, charmy, cool, sex symbols would like to?  There's nothing sexier than a cup of rich, smooth, silky, hot chocolate, gigi. The night is sure to have a happy ending!
> P.S. of course all corrections needed by my English are really welcome!


----------



## curiosone

well, if "diamoci un gancio" in Torinese means "let's get together," it might also be translated "let's hook up" (in very informal English).


----------



## giginho

curiosone said:


> well, if "diamoci un gancio" in Torinese means "let's get together," it might also be translated "let's hook up" (in very informal English).



That's right, Curiosone!


----------



## chopina

chopina said:


> Per luway
> 
> Correzione: mi pare gergale "ho dei ganci nel mondo della politica".




Thanks Charles Costante: I think connections/contacts works. Not links, how I supposed.


----------



## Odysseus54

Nobody mentioned it so far, but "hook up with" can be used as "procurare un aggancio per".  And "hook up" can be used as "aggancio" ( non "gancio" ).

" Can you hook me up with a good mechanic ? "

" Can you hook me up with a job ? "

" He's got a hook up with a web designer "

etc

They even have referral services called " Handyman hookup "


----------

